# 2013-2014 College Basketball Thread



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://www.mlive.com/spartans/index.ssf/2013/09/michigan_state_no_1_adreian_pa.html

Blue Ribbon has released their pre-season top 25 and All-American teams. Thoughts?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Top 25*



> 1. Michigan State
> 
> 2. Kentucky
> 
> ...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/story/_/id/9686723/arizona-duke-alabama-rutgers-top-four-seeds-nit-season-tip-off

Top four seeds for the Pre-Season NIT:

Arizona
Duke
Alabama
Rutgers


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=9683876&categoryid=2378529

Six months since the injury Kevin Ware is dunking.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jabari Parker is going to have to be a really great player for Duke to be that good next year. They lost a ton to graduation.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

As a Tar Heel fan, we are overrated at 10. The recruiting is picking back up, if Paige comes back we could be real nice in '14-'15.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/recruiting/basketball/mens/story/_/id/9694458/isaiah-whitehead-commits-seton-hall-pirates

Willard bringing in some nice building blocks for Seton Hall. Huge pick-up for the Pirates.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

USA Today has released their preseason top 25



> 1. Kentucky
> 2. Michigan St.
> 3. Louisville
> 4. Duke
> ...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yet another year Bo Ryan is underestimated.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Diable said:


> Jabari Parker is going to have to be a really great player for Duke to be that good next year. They lost a ton to graduation.


Yeah, I'm not sure I see it with them, and to that end... I still can't believe Parker went with Duke over Michigan State. That roster was tailor made for him to come in and win a championship.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mrs. Thang said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure I see it with them, and to that end... I still can't believe Parker went with Duke over Michigan State. That roster was tailor made for him to come in and win a championship.


I agree, but the shots wouldn't have been there. Gary Harris/Dawson/Payne are all NBA guys and Appling is going to get his 12-14 a game. Duke gives him a better chance to showcase his game for the league.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> I agree, but the shots wouldn't have been there.


How is this much different form the Duke team?

G - Cook
G - Sulaimon
G - Dawkins
F - Parker
F - Hood

Similar to Krzyzewski's USA '12 roster, they have solid PG play, shooting, speed, and athleticism... and most possibly most important, there's no true center getting in their way or slowing them down.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

You say that, but Duke's last title came on the back of Zoubek.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> You say that, but Duke's last title came on the back of Zoubek.


Good point. Well, at least they still have Marshall Plumlee :raised_ey


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> How is this much different form the Duke team?
> 
> G - Cook
> G - Sulaimon
> ...


Good to see you back around!

Duke's offense is a better showcase for his skills. Izzo loves games in the 40's-50's deep in the heart of winter in Big 10 country. I just think the Duke offense would be able to help him manufacture more shots. I love Izzo, and my feelings for you guys are well known, but I just think it was a wiser decision for Jabari to go to Durham. 

Last kind words towards Duke for a while :larrydavid:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think I'm going to make sure I get to Lexington for a game this year.


----------

